
Google Receives $25 Million in Equity Funding (1999) - pg
http://googlepress.blogspot.com/1999/06/google-receives-25-million-in-equity.html
======
Zhenya
"A perfect search engine will process and understand all the information in
the world," said Sergey Brin, Google president and co-founder of Google. "That
is where Google is headed."

Wow. Sergey is still after it. :)

------
lazy_nerd
What was their traction and valuation when they raised this round?

